

Why I'm Not Married Yet - a look into Web 2.0 - moses1400
http://www.centernetworks.com/wedding-web-2-style

======
davidw
Why I'm married:

Because I moved _away_ from Silicon Valley in 2000, to Padova, Italy, where
there are actually women (in proportion to men ( _asterisk_ )), young people,
old people, not everyone is employed in something to do with software, and
ordinary people can afford houses.

( _asterisk_ )
[http://www.macdirectory.com/newmd/mac/pages/NTRVU/siliconval...](http://www.macdirectory.com/newmd/mac/pages/NTRVU/siliconvalley/index.html)

------
staunch
This guy deserves a lot of credit. As far as I can tell he came out of no
where (with a stupid name "Center Networks") and is now getting a
Techcrunch/Mashable level of attention. The advertising revenue for these
blogs is insane too, so he may already be making tens of thousands of dollars
per month. The business of talking about startups is a lot more profitable
than many startups themselves.

------
toisanji
quick, someone make a complimentary service to do divorces the web 2.0 way.

------
prakash
hilarious!

